# 2015/2016 Aruba Surf Club Renovations



## infamazz (May 6, 2015)

Hi All,

I've been informed that the exterior of the Lighthouse tower (where I am staying) at the Surf Club will be in the process of being painted while I'm there towards the end of May. They told me that the balcony won't be usable due to the painting. I asked whether that meant that the balcony wouldn't be usable for a period of days, or throughout my entire stay, but they didn't know - only that painting = unusable balconies.

Does anyone have any experience staying in a Marriott building while it's being painted? Is it something that causes the balcony to be off limits for a couple of days, or is it an extended period of time?


----------



## alwysonvac (May 6, 2015)

*2016 Aruba Surf Club Renovations*

Just a heads up...
I noticed the following on my II Confirmation for the Marriott Aruba Surf Club



> Construction/renovation/maintenance projects are ongoing year round.
> For details, including dates, project type, and possible impact to guests, please contact the resort.
> An unoccupied building will be closed for renovation AUGUST 20-NOVEMBER 27, 2016.
> The Lazy River pool and Blue Water Lagoon will be closed for renovation SEPTEMBER 6 - OCTOBER 16, 2016.
> Related conditions, including noise, should be expected


----------



## SueDonJ (May 6, 2015)

This pop-up notice is on the resort page at my-vacationclub.com:


> The Compass Tower will be closed for renovations August 20, 2016 through November 17, 2016. The Lazy River and the Blue Lagoon will be closed for refurbishment September 6, 2016 through October 16, 2016. Both the Serenity pool and the Seaworthy pool will remain open during this time. There will be some noise between the hours of 10:00 AM and 6:00 PM, daily. We thank you for your understanding as we make these improvements at our resort.


----------



## hajjah (May 6, 2015)

I saw this on my reservation coming up on May 30, 2015.  I was there last year during the Labor Day holiday.  The parking garage under the Lighthouse building was closed to store equipment.  Does anyone know if that lot is still closed?  It was so convenient for us to park in that garage since we were staying in the Lighthouse building.  Our vacation this month is in a two bdrm ocean view.  I take this to mean the Lighthouse building again, which is very nice.  Last year we faced the Ocean Club with a distant view of the beach.


----------



## hajjah (May 6, 2015)

Thanks for the important information.  We're heading there on May 30.  I did not see this mentioned on my confirmation, only about the renovations during 2016.  I think we are scheduled to be in the Lighthouse building since our reservation is ocean side.  Oh well, I guess we will enjoy just being at the resort again.


----------



## Mr. Vker (May 6, 2015)

hajjah said:


> I saw this on my reservation coming up on May 30, 2015.  I was there last year during the Labor Day holiday.  The parking garage under the Lighthouse building was closed to store equipment.  Does anyone know if that lot is still closed?  It was so convenient for us to park in that garage since we were staying in the Lighthouse building.  Our vacation this month is in a two bdrm ocean view.  I take this to mean the Lighthouse building again, which is very nice.  Last year we faced the Ocean Club with a distant view of the beach.



The lot is open. Our rental is parked there now!


----------



## Mr. Vker (May 6, 2015)

hajjah said:


> I saw this on my reservation coming up on May 30, 2015.  I was there last year during the Labor Day holiday.  The parking garage under the Lighthouse building was closed to store equipment.  Does anyone know if that lot is still closed?  It was so convenient for us to park in that garage since we were staying in the Lighthouse building.  Our vacation this month is in a two bdrm ocean view.  I take this to mean the Lighthouse building again, which is very nice.  Last year we faced the Ocean Club with a distant view of the beach.



I will add that ocean VIEW is not Lighthouse Tower-that is Ocean Side. Compass Tower is Ocean view, as well as across the pool on the other side.


----------



## hajjah (May 6, 2015)

Sorry, I made a mistake.  I just checked my reservation.  Our unit is oceanside.  I thought that I saw the Lighthouse Tower on the website as being oceanside.  Am I wrong?  I am elated to hear that the rear parking lot is open.  We really enjoyed parking there whenever a space was available.  That allowed us to go directly to the elevators.  We also entered into a cooler vehicle.


----------



## m61376 (May 7, 2015)

The Lighthouse building is OS- you're correct


----------



## m61376 (May 7, 2015)

Interesting thread
Sue- I noticed your post about the Compass building being closed for close to 3 months. In a sold out, or virtually sold out, resort, how do they accommodate owners in that case? Specifically, how do they close the only building where there are 3BR units for approximately a quarter of the year?


----------



## SueDonJ (May 7, 2015)

m61376 said:


> Interesting thread
> Sue- I noticed your post about the Compass building being closed for close to 3 months. In a sold out, or virtually sold out, resort, how do they accommodate owners in that case? Specifically, how do they close the only building where there are 3BR units for approximately a quarter of the year?



I don't know, can't think of another resort where entire buildings were taken out of service.  Has your board said anything?


----------



## alwysonvac (May 7, 2015)

I found this online at http://sharket.com/documents/2015/02/06/2634_54d5184d56318.pdf



> October 21, 2015
> 
> Dear Marriott’s Aruba Surf Club Owner:
> 
> ...


----------



## m61376 (May 8, 2015)

SueDonJ said:


> I don't know, can't think of another resort where entire buildings were taken out of service.  Has your board said anything?



No- I used to have contact info. For the old Board president, but nothing more recent. Does anyone have an email address that they can PM me, and/ or a suggestion as how to easily get that info.? Next year I was actually considering a late August trip; guess that nixes it


----------



## SueDonJ (May 8, 2015)

m61376 said:


> No- I used to have contact info. For the old Board president, but nothing more recent. Does anyone have an email address that they can PM me, and/ or a suggestion as how to easily get that info.? Next year I was actually considering a late August trip; guess that nixes it



This is the "Contact Your Board of Directors" link at the resort's myvacationclub.com page.  It includes this email address:  mhrs.auaar.asc.ownerboard@marriott.com.

Every resort page has a similar direct email link; click on "Browse For Resorts," then the Region tab, then "View Resort Page" for the individual resort, then the "Weeks Owners" tab, then scroll down to the BOD "Click here" link.  I think MVW has deliberately made it very difficult to get personal contact info for any of the board members so it's likely that the resort GM's will respond.  In my experience they'll search out the correct response but I don't know whether from the board members or from within MVW.  It's worth a try.


----------



## m61376 (May 9, 2015)

Thanks Sue. I sent an email.
I don't see how they can do this and not be infringing on our legal ownership rights. Effectively they've eliminated a third of the available reservations at a sold out, or virtually sold out, property. Forgetting about the significant impact on all owners, there literally are no other 3BR units except those in the building they are closing for renovations. And why would they choose to do that during the end of August, which is a popular vacation timeframe for those in the Northeast? And how could they do that without even notifying owners?

I haven't always agreed with their decisions, but it's the first time to my knowledge that they've done something like this. It will literally be impossible for all owners to reserve a week in their owned season, despite paying over 2k in MF's for the privilege.


----------



## m61376 (May 15, 2015)

Just to follow-up: it is an error on the website. The renovations will be done in the usual manner, one floor at a time. The building will not be closed.
However, the Lazy Tiver will be closed for a month during the renovation.


----------



## hajjah (Jun 4, 2015)

We have been here since Monday on the 6th floor.  The renovations have not begun on our floor, so we see that many people are using their balconies.  We are very satisfied.


----------



## Weimaraner (Jun 5, 2015)

this has been a topic of discussion on the Aruba Surf Club Facebook page https://www.facebook.com/groups/37866230142/?fref=ts 

The Surf Club management has clarified that the impact is suppose to be minimal. I love MVCI but think it has poor communication with owners. I find TUG and the FB a much better source of information.

From FB page
Exterior Painting Project UPDATE (I hope that you find this helpful)
"Due to the popularity of our resort, there is never a good time to complete necessary upgrades. The upgrade is only affecting the Lighthouse Tower; We will always see if there is a villa available on a different floor or side of the building since we are doing never more than 72 keys at the same time out of the 336 keys available in the Lighthouse.
We are conducting the following to protect the asset:
• Pressure washing and cleaning the exterior building with biodegradable soap
• The removal and replacement of sealants and coating on the building’s exterior
• Window frame treatment
• A balcony deck re-coating
• Water proofing the building’s exterior
Also we have created a schedule where it will never affect a full 2-bedroom unit at the same time, so if you are in a 2-bedroom unit you will have always one of the balconies available for the whole stay. We aim, from a rooms blocking perspective, to have as little obstructions of view and limited access to balconies as possible.
We will post regularly updates on the Facebook sites and keep communicating on a daily base with all Owners and Guest who are on property or arriving during this period."


----------



## hajjah (Jun 5, 2015)

This addition has been a great help!  When we first checked in on Monday, we thought that our balconies could not be used during the entire week.  The front desk/rear desk staff should be made aware of this clarification.  We checked in at the rear of the Lighthouse building as advised by a bellman.  So far, we have been able to park every night in a handicap parking space since one of my guests cannot walk long distances.  I cannot tell where the work has begun.  There has been some noise, but nothing that really bothers us.

Ok, so what about the owners/guests who are never on Facebook?  The resort needs to include the clarification in their email for upcoming vacations.


----------



## Luckybee (Jun 5, 2015)

hajjah said:


> Ok, so what about the owners/guests who are never on Facebook?  The resort needs to include the clarification in their email for upcoming vacations.



The Aruba resorts , god bless em, have never been good at providing information which can and has led to a lot of misinformation and misunderstandings over the years . This goes right back to the time when the OC was first built. I recall having to speak to one of the concierges at the Hyatt who we knew to get updates on the island wide power failure that went on for days because they had info we couldn't get from anyone at the OC.

The same info lacking scenario has repeated itself many times over the years. We do enjoy our timeshare, and we love Aruba but we don't love having to route out info when we need to and one does need to. 

I would strongly suggest to those whose plans might be affected by this, that you call or email but that you do so to a manager. You have a better chance(note I said chance) of the info being accurate. Then at least if it isn't as they say it will be when you arrive you have a leg to stand on when looking for a remedy.


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 19, 2016)

Just received an email update from the Marriott Aruba Surf. We leave in 10  days.



> Dear xxxx
> 
> We are looking forward to your upcoming stay and would like to inform you of an resort enhancement project that will be ongoing during your stay with us.
> 
> ...


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 19, 2016)

alwysonvac said:


> Just received an email update from the Marriott Aruba Surf. We leave in 10  days.



Isn't the lazy river also due to be closed sometime this year?


----------



## alwysonvac (Apr 20, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Isn't the lazy river also due to be closed sometime this year?



Yes, the only dates I've seen are the ones I previously posted earlier in this thread from my II confirmation back in 2015 

"The Lazy River pool and Blue Water Lagoon will be closed for renovation SEPTEMBER 6 - OCTOBER 16, 2016."


----------

